# Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II with EF 2x Extender III vs Sigma 150-500 OS



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been quite happy with Sigma 150-500 OS ... mostly used it for birds, and small desert wild life as well as the birds at our local zoo. But now I am using it less and less and our local zoo has also closed for renovation and will remain closed for the next 3 to 5 years so I don't see much use for it in the next few years and lugging this big lens is getting to me for those very rare occasions when I need the reach. 

So, I'm thinking of selling the Sigma 150-500 OS and buying the Canon EF 2x Extender III (to be used with my EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II on 5D MK III).

I am aware that using the extender slows down the AF of 70-200, but does it end up being slower than the sigma 150-500 OS?


----------



## 2trout (Jan 10, 2013)

have a read of this regarding the EF 2x extender and what you need to be aware of.
I have the EF 1.4 and I like it for wildlife.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-Extender-EF-2x-II-Teleconverter-Review.aspx


----------



## rs (Jan 10, 2013)

Using the 70-200 II with the 1.4x II, the AF is very fast. Can't comment on the 2x III, but optically it seems to be a big step up from the Sigma 150-500:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=683&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=0&LensComp=687&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=7&APIComp=2


----------



## infared (Jan 10, 2013)

This post is too funny. I just posted something similar the other day with the announcement of the Sigma 120-300mm! I want to see the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II w/1.4X go up against that Sigma. Put all three in one review and it would be very interesting to see all of the results!!!!!!! (In this case I am betting on the Canon kickin some %&@!!!!!!


----------



## Imagination_landB (Jan 10, 2013)

infared said:


> This post is too funny. I just posted something similar the other day with the announcement of the Sigma 120-300mm! I want to see the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II w/1.4X go up against that Sigma. Put all three in one review and it would be very interesting to see all of the results!!!!!!! (In this case I am betting on the Canon kickin some %&@!!!!!!


http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=803&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=6&API=3&LensComp=687&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=2 there it is; vs 120-300 the new one as the same optics as the ''old'' one. only cosmetics changes and focus limit switch


----------



## infared (Jan 10, 2013)

Imagination_landB said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > This post is too funny. I just posted something similar the other day with the announcement of the Sigma 120-300mm! I want to see the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II w/1.4X go up against that Sigma. Put all three in one review and it would be very interesting to see all of the results!!!!!!! (In this case I am betting on the Canon kickin some %&@!!!!!!
> ...



OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! The Canon Kicks the Sigma's butt with the 2X extender and completely BLOWS IT AWAY with the 1.4X.
Gee...you can pick up the Canon lens for about $2100 and I think the extender is about $500...so you can save 
$900.00, have way better image quality, faster focusing, have a smaller, lighter, more versatile setup and tons more resale value...um..exactly WHY would anyone buy the Sigma?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## munkiboy (Jan 11, 2013)

I just went this route - sold my 150-500 and replaced with the 70-200 IS mk II and 2x III combo. Havent used it in anger yet, but the combo seems to focus quicker, and the quality is definitely better. I'll try and do a comparison shot if I get a comparable clear day this weekend.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2013)

munkiboy said:


> I just went this route - sold my 150-500 and replaced with the 70-200 IS mk II and 2x III combo. Havent used it in anger yet, but the combo seems to focus quicker, and the quality is definitely better. I'll try and do a comparison shot if I get a comparable clear day this weekend.


Thank you very much for the direct answer ... majority of the people on any forum tend to talk about everything else other than answer the question, its like they've got all the time in the world to waste. So, I appreciate your direct answer, and comparison shots would be really awesome, I look forward to it and thank you in advance.
Best regards


----------

